

I need to learn javascript - rootkat

I really need to learn javascript, I've tried code academy but that didn't really make sense. Anyone have any good recommendations on learning/where to find some good resources for js?
======
5hredder
I`m using this guide as a reference and it`s been going pretty well for me.
Not sure if you`ve come across this before:

[http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-
properly...](http://javascriptissexy.com/how-to-learn-javascript-properly/)

There`s also a subreddit called www.reddit.com/r/learnjavascript where newbies
like me can post specific questions and benefit from an interactive learning
environment.

Hope this helped.

~~~
ColinWright
Clickable for the subreddit: <http://www.reddit.com/r/learnjavascript>

~~~
5hredder
Ah, yes. Thank you.

------
mikecane
This post: <http://sivers.org/learn-js>

And HN thread of it: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5434627>

Might be of help.

